# MHI - Merchant House International



## Joe Blow (23 June 2010)

The Merchant House International Group (MHI) designs, produces and sells consumer products with focus on footwear, home textiles, seasonal decorations and gifts. The main export market is the United States of America, although merchandise is also sold to buyers in Australia, Canada and the United Kingdom. Customers in the United States of America include major importers as well as many of the retailers.


----------



## piggybank (8 January 2014)

I thought it maybe time to add a chart to this thread!!


----------



## piggybank (10 January 2014)

Still going in the right direction - north...


----------

